# SX3 recoil mechanism cleaning



## liljoe

Just picked up an SX3 win to use this fall. Can anyone point me in the direction of what to expect while cleaning/maintaining the recoil mechanism In the stock. There is not one mention of it in the owners manual and after doing a series of searches about the only thing I came away with was you'll probably be ok for a while and then you send it to win/browning. Any help would be appreciated in knowing what to expect before I start taking recoil pads off etc.


----------



## Kelly Hannan

check to make sure empty
remove barrel, bolt etc.
remove recoil pad-2 phillips screws
remove nut holding butt stock on- 9/16 I think, remove stock
there will be a long metal tube, very thin walled BE CAREFUL
you will notice a threaded bolt on end for butt stock nut, just above this is a roll pin that has to be removed. Once again CAUTION, very thin walled tube and spring under pressure
remove pin, spring and plunger, clean and lube tube, spring etc. reassemble GOOD LUCK, I will never do mine again. 3 years old, only did it to remove factory oil and grease. Fine now.


----------



## liljoe

Thank you - very much.


----------



## Kelly Hannan

light lube only
Winchester recomends Break Free CLP
I have had good luck with it. I use all thier products.


----------



## liljoe

Would you have any suggestions on best way to get the said roll pin out of the thin walled tube other than to be careful??


----------



## Kelly Hannan

I clamped the bolt portion in a vise, then used a small roll pin punch while supporting the rest of the gun. Don't clamp on the threads

That tube will crush/dent very easy


----------



## OBSESSED

anyone ever have issues with theirs jamming? I clean it religiously have owned for two years and never gave me trouble before. Now it jams all the time, even with 3.5 heavy loads. jams are closed action and i have to manually eject the shell, sometimes i get two rounds off but mostly just one.


----------



## Kelly Hannan

follow procedure above. It doesn't matter how well you clean all the easy to remove parts, if this spring and tube get dirty your jamming


----------



## OBSESSED

Well Kelly your were right! I was going to do it myself but I was worried about possibly denting the thin walled tube so I brought it in to a gunsmith. They said it was filthy with dirt/grime, now it shoots like a dream. I want to say thank you because I was seriousy thinking about selling it, Im sure glad I didn't. They reccomend I get the lower stock area cleaned once a year, do you agree? Thanks again


----------



## Kelly Hannan

Depends on conditions. I have only done mine 1 time. I'm sure it wouldn't hurt.
Glad I could help. That info came straight from Win/Browning Tech Department. 
I really like my gun, now that it is shimmed correctly and clean. Make sure and give it some break in time, it only gets better :thumb:


----------



## OBSESSED

Kelly I spoke too soon! I put 3 rounds 3'' 1 1/4 oz loads through it went off nice. So the next morning I take it out for early goose and I damn near through her overboard! Again goose come sin smoke it but gun jammed on first shot and for the next 7 more in a row. I was first shooting 3.5'' black cloud BB's tried 3.5'' winchester xpert BB didnt matter, I had one cripple get away because of it and could have limityed out 2 hrs sooner if the gun would have worked! I am at my wits end with this gun. It is chambered for 3.5'' later today I call them, if they cant help me I am seriusly tossing it in the garbage as i wouldnt feel right selling the pos to a fellow hunter. knew i shoulda brought the benelli instead :******:


----------



## OBSESSED

and it should be broken in, had it for two years probly have 200-300 rounds through it


----------



## Kelly Hannan

Mine is only a 3", but that shoudn't matter. I probably had 500 rounds of trap thru mine before it really started running nice. I only shoot Estate for trap and Kent for waterfowl. When new, mine was very picky on what shells I shot.

Inspect your gas piston very carefully, I have heard of the spring in there breaking. Also check the 2 small holes inside the barrel for dirt.


----------



## Meyer8043

If the spring is broken in the gas piston which I have had happen don't even bother calling Winchester big waste of time call sure cycle and have them sleeve it so there is no more spring to break.


----------



## the professor

check the gas ports in the barrel. they might be obstructed and need to be cleaned thoroughly.


----------



## OBSESSED

Apparently black cloud 3.5'' run a tad longer than your average 3.5''. When I shot them bits of the plastic hull jammed up in the chamber causing the winchester brands to also jam. After I cleaned the weapon I have had no issues, guess I need to stay away from black cloud, too bad cuz i really liked them, at least its cycling correctly know, what a headache.


----------



## Kelly Hannan

I have heard that from others. Try Kent Fasteel, mine loves them


----------

